# Sticky  Need Assistance: Order Status CAPTCHA pblm



## Yao

Is there anyone else out there that gets a red "X" in a box instead of seeing the CAPTCHA image? I can't re-create the problem.

I know people have been telling me they can't read it but I assumed it was a separate issue and not as a result of the fact that for some people the CAPTCHA image may not load at all. It may still be a separate issue but if the image doesn't come up at all I'd like to figure out what is causing the issue. So if you have had the problem or are able to re-create the problem please let me know:

* Browser type used
* Version of the browser (usually located under the Help menu at the top[ of the browser)
* OS used (Windows XP, Vista, Leopard, etc...)

For those of you that can see the CAPTCHA image but still can't submit a ticket please let me know if you can provide any additional information: 

* Size an issue?
* The CAPTCHA is multi-color so if you have a medical condition this may be a cause
* Near-sighted?

I'd like to get to the bottom of this because the system has been immensely useful in helping us stay organized and assisting people with queries and issues. We will be investing more time into the Knowledge base in order to make more information available 24/7. Thanks in advance.

A General Note about by-passing the CAPTCHA:

* If you log into the system using your e-mail address and password in the left side of the Order Status Portal window you don't have to fill in a CAPTCHA field.
* For new users when you "Register" you will have to fill in the CAPTCHA field
* When you just "Submit a Ticket" without logging in that is when you will have to fill the CAPTCHA field. This is to present spambots from inundating our inbox with garbage.
* If you have a service problem and no matter what you can't get through send us a message via fax or leave us a VM.


----------



## ljb187

I have this problem on two machines:

1) IE 8 on Windows XP SP3
2) IE 9 on Windows 7 SP1









Don't know if this helps, but if I choose properties for MKll's image and post it in IE's address bar I get this:









When I do the same for the San Diego Padres website I get this:


----------



## enkidu

I just tested on my Mac (Mac OS X 10.7.3) and Safari (Version 5.1.5), Google Chrome (18.0.1025.163), Firefox (6.0.2) all successfully showed the CAPTCHA image.


----------



## Yao

ljb187 said:


> I have this problem on two machines:
> 
> 1) IE 8 on Windows XP SP3
> 2) IE 9 on Windows 7 SP1


I will check later on my Windows 7 machine. I looked at the site on my Windows XP SP3 machine (with IE 8) and the Captcha comes up just fine. Its not running any add-ons though. I am not sure if that makes a difference.

I assume the problem must then be related to a setting in IE. Anyone have a suggestion or idea as to what might be causing the issue with IE?


----------



## Yao

enkidu said:


> I just tested on my Mac (Mac OS X 10.7.3) and Safari (Version 5.1.5), Google Chrome (18.0.1025.163), Firefox (6.0.2) all successfully showed the CAPTCHA image.


Thanks Enkidu and ljb187 for taking the time to test this.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Has anyone tried toggling 'compatibility view' ?


----------



## ljb187

Yes, I tried that and a few other things yesterday. I'll post the links later (mostly to do with changing IE settings). I'm runnnig Norton IE security on both machines so I thought that might be it, but disabling the firewall and anti-virus as well as running in silent mode (another recommendation) didn't help. I'll try my work PCs later today.


----------



## Yao

ljb187 said:


> Yes, I tried that and a few other things yesterday. I'll post the links later (mostly to do with changing IE settings). I'm runnnig Norton IE security on both machines so I thought that might be it, but disabling the firewall and anti-virus as well as running in silent mode (another recommendation) didn't help. I'll try my work PCs later today.


Thanks for going through the trouble!


----------



## setherd

OK I'm running Linux (mint-debian edition) and chrome.

when I first goto the order status page I see the captcha in the lower left. Once I started filling in the fields the the form I guess is trying to match what I'm typing for a quick result. but the page has now shifted down and I can't see the captcha anymore and there is no scroll bar on the side to move down.
I at first though this was a dead end but I tried using the arrow keys and was able to use the down arrow to scroll down and submit a a test ticket. BTW it took like 3-4 tries for the ticket to go through. Each time I thought the captcha was easy to read so I'm not sure why it wouldn't have been accepted.

hope this helps


----------



## ljb187

Yao said:


> I assume the problem must then be related to a setting in IE. Anyone have a suggestion or idea as to what might be causing the issue with IE?


I think your correct. I found that IE privacy settings are blocking cookies on the helpserver part of your site. All work done using IE 9. I'm pretty sure this will fix other versions of IE, but the settings might be found in different places.

*Before:
*
Tools > Safety > Webpage Privacy Policy (helpserver cookies are blocked/CAPTCHA Verification image isn't displayed)









*After:
*
Tools > Safety > Webpage Privacy Policy


Highlight just one of the helpserver paths (all other helpserver paths are modified based on this one selection)
Choose Summary
Change the "How cookies are handled" option from "Compare..." to "Always..." then click OK
Click close on the Privacy Report window (helpserver cookies will no longer be shown as blocked if you open the window again)
Refresh IE and the CATPCHA Verification image should be present









I haven't looked at it any closer than this, but it seems to be a way to get cookies for MKll's site to work without having to modify your global privacy policy in IE.


----------



## Yao

Thanks guys! 

ljb187: Thanks for the detailed information. I hope that others will find this useful

Setherd: I can't comment on the Linux issue since I don't have any machines that run it. But I looked up your ticket and can't see why you had submission problems. I will have to keep an eye on this and see if this issue comes up later with Linux users.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Could this be a browser-related issue (Chrome Browser) rather than Base operating system (Linux)?


----------



## OxfordAndy

I'm no IT expert...so can't comment on the why's/wherefores etc. but I had the issue with my desktop (Windows XP, IE v8). I tried the process described above - no change. I tried using another browser (Safari v5.1.7). Only difference was that the red "X" turned into a blue "?".

Switched to my laptop (Vista) and used Firefox and could see the Captcha code.


----------



## Lemper

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Could this be a browser-related issue (Chrome Browser) rather than Base operating system (Linux)?


Shouldn't be Linux related, probably a browser issue.


----------



## Hitlnao

Use a different browser.


----------



## Chromejob

Years later, Odysseus aka Capt Obvious moors his ship up and walks the path from the port to his home. 

OR

Holy thread revival, Batman.


----------

